# Waveguides for lcr?



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking at fusion-8 alchemy mtm for LCR AND FUsion -8 for the rears. Think these would be good for 17' x 17' closed in room?

Be using it for
50% movies 
50% games 
50% music 
50% hd cable tv. 

Lol im pretty sure the math works out. Lol. J/K 

A good all around diy kit that wont break the bank. Any other ideas or options welcome. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Looking at fusion-8 alchemy mtm for LCR AND FUsion -8 for the rears. Think these would be good for 17' x 17' closed in room?
> 
> Be using it for
> 50% movies
> ...


I don't think you can go wrong there. they're beefy but really easy to assemble and should blow the socks off of most sound systems out there.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome. How do the compression drivers sound? Ive always worried they would be a bit piercing but haven't had experience with them. Thinking of pairing that setup with 2 dayton reference ho 18" subs in sealed enclosures for das bass.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Awesome. How do the compression drivers sound? Ive always worried they would be a bit piercing but haven't had experience with them. Thinking of pairing that setup with 2 dayton reference ho 18" subs in sealed enclosures for das bass.


nowhere near piercing with the crossovers that Eric and his crew have come up with.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds good enough to me. You got me sold. Thanks for the input. Once i get all that done n setup ill need to upgrade my receiver. As of now im using harmon kardon avr1600.


----------

